# RIP Birdie



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Our pet cockatiel Birdie, handreared in 2003 & sadly passed away June 2012.

Been suffering of late from either epilepsy or mini strokes, now at peace.


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

Beautiful!

Sorry for your loss :sad:


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

Sorry for your loss


----------

